# Thoughts on cardboard plus poly bag



## suzette (Nov 4, 2015)

We're looking at packaging options and are exploring ways to package t-shirts. I've ordered clothing from some large well-known places and was a bit disappointed to get it in poly mailers. I'm not really sure why. 

Do you use a poly bag inside a poly mailer? Have any of you used boxes or tissue paper or cardboard to stiffen up the t-shirt?


----------



## NoXid (Apr 4, 2011)

I keep it simple. Shirt in a poly mailer. Anything else adds weight, which adds postage, and postage has become an increasingly non-trivial expense. It's also less garbage for the receiver to throw away; no matter how nice the packaging, it is garbage to the end user.


----------



## TABOB (Feb 13, 2018)

Perception is important and shipping cost doesn't actually increase much with a bit of extra weight due to packaging.

Here are two actual USPS retail prices:
8 oz = $2.05

12 oz = $2.65
The first is enough for any t-shirt in a poly bag envelope, but for just 60c difference you may as well pack it really nice. 



You could also offer a "free" gift wrap option for $6.00 including postage. USPS 12oz first class package is $5.66 maximum.


----------



## NoXid (Apr 4, 2011)

TABOB said:


> Perception is important and shipping cost doesn't actually increase much with a bit of extra weight due to packaging.
> 
> Here are two actual USPS retail prices:
> 8 oz = $2.05
> ...


What class are those first two prices? 

For the thread starter: Assuming you are buying postage via an online service like Etsy, eBay, PayPal, or one of the many online postage services, you get commercial pricing and can ship up to 15.999 oz via First Class. So both cheaper and a higher weight limit than in person at the post office.

I have small women's tank tops that ship out under 4 oz, and 5XL heavy-weight men's Tees that end up being about 14 oz in the bag with receipt and a card. Depending on the zone, that 4 oz package would cost between $2.66 and $3.09. Up to 8 oz it would be $3.18 to $3.63. Up to 12 oz $3.82 to $4.33. Up to 15.999 it would be $4.94 to $5.53.

If you are going to spend an extra dollar on producing and shipping an item, I would invest that in a better quality blank, as that is about the difference in cost between the typical cheap shirt and a quality ringspun shirt. If you are already going with a quality shirt and print, then it mostly depends on who your target market is and how they feel about such things. Some are militant about receiving excess environment destroying packaging. The only thing that is for sure is that you cannot please everyone, so might as well please yourself, at least as a starting point


----------



## TABOB (Feb 13, 2018)

NoXid said:


> What class are those first two prices?


 They are the retail prices for First-Class large envelope and First-Class package, which are available to everyone without any account. Just to show that nicer packaging will not really affect shipping much. 



Recyclable paper boxes and envelopes are perfect for all types of customers, but haters of plastic in particular will love them. They are also easy to print/customize and they will not kill any sea turtles if they end up in the ocean.


----------



## aidensnd (Apr 24, 2016)

I put my shirts in individual heat sealed poly bags and then those into a poly mailer. If you press the air out when heat sealing you actually end up with a fairly rigid package.


----------



## SawSewInc (Feb 3, 2020)

I agree, shirt in a poly-mailer. Added weight only cuts into your profit


----------



## arthurvisitors (5 mo ago)

I try to keep it as simple as possible and use only a poly mailer. The t-shirt will feel perfectly nice in it, and nothing bad will happen to it. It’s cheaper and more eco-friendly than using several layers of plastic that are not even necessary.

I think my customers understand why I don’t use a lot of packages for the orders I send them. It also helps to keep the price lower for them.


----------

